# Static IP address on Hopper / Joeys



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I distinctly remember seeing directions on how to set a static IP on the Hopper , but I can't find it. Anybody ?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

DISH Settings > Internet is where you will find info. But there, as far as I can find, thinking I was able to do it too at one time, is just info and the ability to reset the network connection. 

I do it in my router as an "Address Reservation" using the devices MAC Address. I have to, otherwise they jump all over the network interfering with other devices ability to get addresses. When I had a Joey with my two H3's it was a mess. Other devices were not being allowed to connect and get IPA's and the Network slowed way down. I have for a long time and now even more so assign every device an "Address Reservation" so that it's guaranteed a place on the network without having to fight for it.

As I have written before I am thoroughly amazed that the engineers at EchoStar would design gear that would act like this . . . I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I've got a LARGE pool of DHCP addresses, and I've done address reservations for DIsh Equipment in the past. This was for someone else on another forum.

Bob - what you might want to do is put your devices with address reservations in one range, and have your DHCP pool in another. -- On my network, x.x.x.100-199 is the pool, and anything that needs a reservation / static IP gets an address NOT in the pool.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

scooper said:


> I distinctly remember seeing directions on how to set a static IP on the Hopper , but I can't find it. Anybody ?


go to the advanced internet settings page, press recall, recall, play then change IP Address Configuration from automatic to manual and enter your info.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

THANK YOU !!!!!!


----------

